# Group Order???



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, I got the guys of Rana to agree to ship to the states. Below is there website and an email showing where they said they would ship to the states. The only thing they said they wouldnt ship is the vivs. Please let me know if interested cause I know shipping will be a BIG penny but if enough people are interested we can divide up the cost to make it a lil cheaper.

Terrarium, gifkikkers, fruitvliegen, sproeiers - Dutch-Rana Online - Home

From: Dutch-Rana <[email protected]>
To: Chris Teem <[email protected]>
Sent: Wed, December 15, 2010 10:51:49 AM
Subject: Re: Your Products

Hello
We do send to the US , but it won`t be cheap
10 -20kg cost 105,- euro
Depending on the size off the rack you want it will be several times this price
We don`t ship terraria , the risk is to big
I`m sorry I don`t think their is a company that makes and send these racks in the US


M.vr.gr. Ruud Schouten
Kwekerij Rana
Huskensweg 90
6412 SJ Heerlen
Terrarium, gifkikkers, fruitvliegen, sproeiers - Dutch-Rana Online - Home


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, this does include Epiweb!!!


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

wouldn't it be easier to make your own? 
A quick google of steal tube connectors =
EZ Tube Boltless Construction System, Aluminum Tube, Steel Tube, Storage Products.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

bussardnr said:


> wouldn't it be easier to make your own?
> A quick google of steal tube connectors =
> EZ Tube Boltless Construction System, Aluminum Tube, Steel Tube, Storage Products.


Possibly, but not interested as much in the stands as I am some of there other products like EPIWEB and a few others. I was only asking about the stands as I knew there are a few people who have been really wanting these, for example Julio.

I am wanting to place an order for end of Jan. to early Feb. so please let me know what you want so I can figure up the cost for you.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Chris i woudl be interested in a 6 viv rack of the 50cm cubes.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Those of yall interested in EPIWEB, there is a company here in the states call EcoWeb who has the same stuff and its cheaper!!! I just got off the phone with Ray, the owner and those of yall interested in the Eco Web his prices are listed below. He said it is a pain to ship so if we can do one large order and then I split it up it would be easier on him. The color is brown almost like tree fern.

Eco Web's Large sheet -45"x57" - $60+ shipping
Eco Web's Small Sheet- 20"x24"- $15+ shipping

Please pm me if interested.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

huh... I really wish I knew what some of this stuff was


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Orchid Growing Supplies Semi-hydroponics Hydroponics Orchid Books PrimeAgra
I use his MSU-type Fertilizer also, good stuff.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

They have wild-collected Nikita tincs for 225 Euro! Isn't that something like $350 bucks?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> Rather than just mocking the statement, perhaps we can reflect for one minute on the thousands upon thousands of animals that literally are "ripped" from the wild, suffer unimaginable horrors and high percent mortality in transit, all this just to satisfy OUR insatiable desire for wild-collected and endangered animals.
> 
> I, for one, applaud all efforts to end the wild-colecting of amphibians and all animals from the wild. As a hobby, we should be able to prove that we are competent enough to breed all the animals that we need for our own enjoyment OURSELVES.
> 
> ...


Wait a minute here...



Woodsman said:


> I find it hard to believe that none of the other keepers here occasionally feel that the tanks we keep our frogs in are NOT a good approximation of the wild and that we do deprive them of a "free" life.
> 
> And no, captive breeding and wild-collecting are NOT the same thing. Obviously, all our frogs lineages came from the wild, but that IS NOT a justification for continuing a brutal practice.
> 
> ...


Huh?



Woodsman said:


> They have wild-collected Nikita tincs for 225 Euro! Isn't that something like $350 bucks?


Seriously Rich?


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

What are the thicknesses of the sheets? 1 inch?



rcteem said:


> Those of yall interested in EPIWEB, there is a company here in the states call EcoWeb who has the same stuff and its cheaper!!! I just got off the phone with Ray, the owner and those of yall interested in the Eco Web his prices are listed below. He said it is a pain to ship so if we can do one large order and then I split it up it would be easier on him. The color is brown almost like tree fern.
> 
> Eco Web's Large sheet -45"x57" - $60+ shipping
> Eco Web's Small Sheet- 20"x24"- $15+ shipping
> ...


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Huh? Six words don't really mean much the way you've used them here.

I'd be glad to answer any actual questions.

Richard.



fleshfrombone said:


> Wait a minute here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> Huh? Six words don't really mean much the way you've used them here.
> 
> I'd be glad to answer any actual questions.
> 
> Richard.


You seem reasonably intelligent, put the statements together and tell me what you get. What I got was somebody airing out their feelings on the hobby's impact on frogs, the center being WC, and I see that same user drooling over WC tincs....


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

sbreland said:


> What are the thicknesses of the sheets? 1 inch?


yes 1 inch


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> They have wild-collected Nikita tincs for 225 Euro! Isn't that something like $350 bucks?


Ya, there are some frogs that are selling here for $80USD and there they are selling for 250 euros


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

If you can get them to ship frogs let me know, I'd love both species of rocket frogs that they have offered.



rcteem said:


> Ok, I got the guys of Rana to agree to ship to the states. Below is there website and an email showing where they said they would ship to the states. The only thing they said they wouldnt ship is the vivs. Please let me know if interested cause I know shipping will be a BIG penny but if enough people are interested we can divide up the cost to make it a lil cheaper.
> 
> Terrarium, gifkikkers, fruitvliegen, sproeiers - Dutch-Rana Online - Home
> 
> ...


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

might have to go through Sean Stew for that...I dont have an import licence


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

fleshfrombone said:


> You seem reasonably intelligent, put the statements together and tell me what you get. What I got was somebody airing out their feelings on the hobby's impact on frogs, the center being WC, and I see that same user drooling over WC tincs....


I'm _guessing_ the exclamation point used was to indicate sarcastic enthusiasm. I'm also guessing he was commenting on the difference in price there and here.... Just my interpretation.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The truth is I have been known to "drool" (as you put it) over wild-collected frogs. They have a brilliance and size that isn't often found in captive bred animals.

As in many other areas of my life, though, I have made a RATIONAL choice NOT to buy or own these frogs (as I would rather that they not have been taken in the first place). This is what separates us from the animals you apparently like to kill with all those second ammendment guns you have (don't take that as a criticism, it's just I have visited your Youtube page and the whole gun-ownership thing is pretty evident!)

Richard.



fleshfrombone said:


> You seem reasonably intelligent, put the statements together and tell me what you get. What I got was somebody airing out their feelings on the hobby's impact on frogs, the center being WC, and I see that same user drooling over WC tincs....


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

stemcellular said:


> If you can get them to ship frogs let me know, I'd love both species of rocket frogs that they have offered.


I have dreams of Atelopus spumarius. And I think a few other board members would love to see those on this side of the pond.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

rcteem said:


> Ok, I got the guys of Rana to agree to ship to the states. Below is there website and an email showing where they said they would ship to the states. The only thing they said they wouldnt ship is the vivs. Please let me know if interested cause I know shipping will be a BIG penny but if enough people are interested we can divide up the cost to make it a lil cheaper.
> 
> Terrarium, gifkikkers, fruitvliegen, sproeiers - Dutch-Rana Online - Home
> 
> ...


New prices on the racks as they dont come with the terraria


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> The truth is I have been known to "drool" (as you put it) over wild-collected frogs. They have a brilliance and size that isn't often found in captive bred animals.
> 
> As in many other areas of my life, though, I have made a RATIONAL choice NOT to buy or own these frogs (as I would rather that they not have been taken in the first place). This is what separates us from the animals you apparently like to kill with all those second ammendment guns you have (don't take that as a criticism, it's just I have visited your Youtube page and the whole gun-ownership thing is pretty evident!)
> 
> Richard.


Well then, you are to be commended for your indomitable will to control your urges to rape and pillage the natural world. It's a good thing for me I don't have the same urges, since I obviously can't control myself (being a savage gun owning hunter and all). 

That's quite the convenient deflection Dick. Do you have anything to say on the matter at hand or would you like to turn this into a completely unrelated argument? Hunting has nothing to do with enjoying the slaughter of animals silly boy. Since you know very little about it do not presume to tell me or anyone else about hunting, or the second amendment for that matter. You know what I find ironic? We are the real stewards of the natural world and do more to protect it than self righteous "activists" like yourself. We donate more money and buy up more land, then precede to actually protect it, than you people do.

Please tell us what amoral scum we are while you continue to amass your collection of slaves.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Not to offend anyone but it seems like every thread is turning into a pissing match lately. Yes, I'm new here but I really enjoyed the "community" atmosphere when I first joined. Not so much now. I think I may need to take a break from DB and hope for better things in the future. Sorry guys but you are offering up far more drama than I can take. Can't we all just get along and enjoy our frogs???


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Zombie Frawg said:


> Not to offend anyone but it seems like every thread is turning into a pissing match lately. Yes, I'm new here but I really enjoyed the "community" atmosphere when I first joined. Not so much now. I think I may need to take a break from DB and hope for better things in the future. Sorry guys but you are offering up far more drama than I can take. Can't we all just get along and enjoy our frogs???


No damnit, we need to argue about every single aspect of the hobby no matter how inconsequential. Enjoy our frogs? Sounds to me like you support massive importation of wild frogs from their natural habitats and the obvious subsequent strip mining and hopefully salting of the earth.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

JJuchems said:


> I have dreams of Atelopus spumarius. And I think a few other board members would love to see those on this side of the pond.


I still have those dreams... 

Ed


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Thread reported, monitored and infraction warnings issued.

Keep it on topic folks and mind the UA


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

JJuchems said:


> I have dreams of Atelopus spumarius. And I think a few other board members would love to see those on this side of the pond.


I have a lone bachelor who would love some company, alas...


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

fleshfrombone said:


> No damnit, we need to argue about every single aspect of the hobby no matter how inconsequential. Enjoy our frogs? Sounds to me like you support massive importation of wild frogs from their natural habitats and the obvious subsequent strip mining and hopefully salting of the earth.


Yup, that's me to a "T" ;P

Keeping on topic, when is this order going to take place?


Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

end of Jan. if enough people are interested.



Zombie Frawg said:


> Yup, that's me to a "T" ;P
> 
> Keeping on topic, when is this order going to take place?
> 
> ...


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Last chance to place an order. Need to know by Thursday night at 8pm EST


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Did this ever happen?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

dmartin72 said:


> Did this ever happen?


Didn't have enough people interested can try again if people are interested again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

